# BBK upgrades on Altas?



## willmk6 (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi Guys,

Anybody have a BBK upgrades on your Atlas? What options available on the market?

Thanks,


----------



## Chris4789 (Nov 29, 2017)

I had a similar question so I made a note when I saw a pic on Facebook (VW Atlas Group) of an Atlas R-Line with "Brembo GT6 405mm Floating Discs" posted 4 months?? ago by Vinicius Munhato.
A quick search of "Brembo GT6 405mm Floating Discs" says they will not fit my 2018 Atlas. A search on https://www.bremboparts.com/america/en/catalogue-us/volkswagen-2018-atlas-sel-premium/024592 shows only pads for my vehicle. 
Please let us know if you fins another solution.


----------



## vbrad26 (Oct 18, 2009)

I believe Brembo 18z calipers will work. These are the calipers that come on Porsche Cayennes. 
Would probably have to use a Mercedes SUV rotor though since the Porsche rotor will fit only 5x130. 
This is all just a somewhat educated guess based on previous research...but something for you to look into a little bit further.


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

talked to the guy that had done the swapped, using the Brembo 18z Cayenne set. He's using 350x32mm rotors, and 15mm spacers for clearance.


----------



## vbrad26 (Oct 18, 2009)

Oh so someone HAS done it? Cool!
What rotor did they go with?


----------



## willmk6 (Mar 9, 2010)

I've been told any BBK from Golf. They will direct bolt-on to Atlas. If this is true, we will have a wide range of selection. Audi RS3 8 piston, TTRS 4 piston, 18Z......
If they Brembo 18Z off Q7 can be fitted on our Atlas. How about the newest 6 piston Akebono calipers and rotors off Q7?


----------



## foofighter28 (Aug 4, 2000)

Yup right here, was talking to him about the bbk 

https://www.instagram.com/p/B5RDnC6nlhG/?igshid=1ochlg2auy2ne


----------



## vbrad26 (Oct 18, 2009)

Well look at that.
And went with a GL450 rotor.


----------



## dsande7 (Jan 1, 2022)

willmk6 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Anybody have a BBK upgrades on your Atlas? What options available on the market?
> 
> Thanks,


OK ran into issues with this install; using 18Z calipers and Callahan CDS03561 FRONT 350mm Drilled/Slotted 5 Lug [2] Rotors [fit Mercedes GL450. 1. Bolting on the calipers you do need 1420 spacers for the Caliper bolts (M14 1.5 x 50mm 10.9) 2. the above rotors have three issues, a) the Centric Aluminium Rings 65.1mm to 67mm, do fit over a small portion of the Atlas but not all of it. (pic below where the end of the screwdriver is), the rotors fit on this but the rotor to ring to hub there is a few mm actual metal on metal. b) the rotor scrapes on the inside of the calipers. c) the retaining screw from the Atlas does not fit the rotors, a new one will need to be obtained. 3. the rotors are not central to the calipers ie space differs on either side of the rotor, therefore, some grinding will need to be done on the calipers I think to make them fit correctly. 4. Brake lines Golf R brake lines are not long enough. you need at least another 30mm in length, not sure if Toureg lines could be used here. Any advice on any of the above would be appreciated.


----------



## dsande7 (Jan 1, 2022)

dsande7 said:


> OK ran into issues with this install; using 18Z calipers and Callahan CDS03561 FRONT 350mm Drilled/Slotted 5 Lug [2] Rotors [fit Mercedes GL450. 1. Bolting on the calipers you do need 1420 spacers for the Caliper bolts (M14 1.5 x 50mm 10.9) 2. the above rotors have three issues, a) the Centric Aluminium Rings 65.1mm to 67mm, do fit over a small portion of the Atlas but not all of it. (pic below where the end of the screwdriver is), the rotors fit on this but the rotor to ring to hub there is a few mm actual metal on metal. b) the rotor scrapes on the inside of the calipers. c) the retaining screw from the Atlas does not fit the rotors, a new one will need to be obtained. 3. the rotors are not central to the calipers ie space differs on either side of the rotor, therefore, some grinding will need to be done on the calipers I think to make them fit correctly. 4. Brake lines Golf R brake lines are not long enough. you need at least another 30mm in length, not sure if Toureg lines could be used here. Any advice on any of the above would be appreciated.







  








20220101_202702621_iOS.jpg




__
dsande7


__
Jan 1, 2022












  








20220101_202717453_iOS.jpg




__
dsande7


__
Jan 1, 2022












  








20220101_205556520_iOS.jpg




__
dsande7


__
Jan 1, 2022












  








20220101_202657902_iOS.jpg




__
dsande7


__
Jan 1, 2022












  








20220101_205546903_iOS.jpg




__
dsande7


__
Jan 1, 2022


----------



## Sugar Bear (Jul 17, 2016)

purpose of larger brakes vs just upgrading to better pads/ lines.


----------



## six7vdub (Mar 28, 2000)

Sugar Bear said:


> purpose of larger brakes vs just upgrading to better pads/ lines.


Since an Atlas is a very light use family SUV (I doubt anybody is racing these or towing some heavy loads) my opinion is that somebody would upgrade the brakes for the looks alone. Eventually I may do this, and if I do it would be for the looks.


----------



## Hedgehodge7 (Dec 30, 2016)

i just want the same damn sized fronts as the tiguan at least, has anyone done that please? No company wants to make a 1 off rotor/pad setup and i dont want to mix and match front and rear. I guess our fronts are 5mm (0.10") smaller rotor in the front that the tiguan, wth!?


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

you don need rotor retaining screws. They are purely for convenience.


----------



## Hedgehodge7 (Dec 30, 2016)

speed51133! said:


> you don need rotor retaining screws. They are purely for convenience.


So. 5mm bigger rotors clear without rubbing on calipers ? Are you confirming? Thanks


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

Hedgehodge7 said:


> So. 5mm bigger rotors clear without rubbing on calipers ? Are you confirming? Thanks


no. I am saying you don't need rotor retaining screws.


----------



## Hedgehodge7 (Dec 30, 2016)

Oh haha, yeah, I broke mine off on my 1.8t and said meh


----------

